# Filling Out Multiple Applications Union Apprenticeship



## 2WiredUp (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm just informing people interested in starting a union electrician apprenticeship. You are ranked and put on a waiting list for 2 years. Sometime within those 2 years you will probably be chosen to start your apprenticeship. If not, reapply after the 2 year waiting period if you really want it. I want to inform you that if you fill in an application for multiple apprenticeships, such as residential wireman and inside wireman, you will have a higher chance of starting an apprenticeship sooner. It's because they only pick a certain amount of people on the waiting list from the top of the list to start. So if you got your name on 2 lists, you'll get to start the sooner one.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

2WiredUp said:


> I'm just informing people interested in starting a union electrician apprenticeship. You are ranked and put on a waiting list for 2 years. Sometime within those 2 years you will probably be chosen to start your apprenticeship. If not, reapply after the 2 year waiting period if you really want it. I want to inform you that if you fill in an application for multiple apprenticeships, such as residential wireman and inside wireman, you will have a higher chance of starting an apprenticeship sooner. It's because they only pick a certain amount of people on the waiting list from the top of the list to start. So if you got your name on 2 lists, you'll get to start the sooner one.


What local offers a "residential wireman" apprenticeship?


----------



## 2WiredUp (Nov 29, 2019)

*What local offers a "residential wireman" apprenticeship?*

I'm pretty sure all of them should. My local is local 375.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Every local has a different amount of work. I've never seen a waiting period longer than three months for my local. Usually you can get working almost immediately. If you want to be an apprentice, call the local and ask if there is a waiting list. If so, you might consider calling other locals nearby or far away and finding one that does not have a waiting list and then moving into their jurisdiction. It's worth doing to get the golden ticket.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Our local would put you to work tomorrow. You will immediately enter a residential program though there is almost no residential work but you will be working until you are accepted into the "A" program generally no more than 12 months.


----------



## 2WiredUp (Nov 29, 2019)

Well most likely my local will put me in in a few months max. I do hear commercials on the radio advertising for my local for apprentices. The 2 years is how long you are put on the waiting list, but most likely it's not that long.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

2WiredUp said:


> Well most likely my local will put me in in a few months max. I do hear commercials on the radio advertising for my local for apprentices. The 2 years is how long you are put on the waiting list, but most likely it's not that long.


Where are you located?


----------



## 2WiredUp (Nov 29, 2019)

*Where are you located?*

Lehigh Valley in Eastern PA


----------

